# vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE



## srek93 (Apr 10, 2009)

First, my power seats would inch forward while driving. Then my sunroof broke. Then my power mirrors. Next, I had to buy all new speakers. After that, my EPC light kept coming on. The dealer said I need a new radiator, cooling fans, airbag sensors, and fuel pressure sensor. After another $1500, now my car loses power and sometimes can't go above 45mph. I had a 96 Toyota Camry that had not one thing go wrong with it in 5 years before I bought this piece of ****. I will never buy any VW in my life and after everyone tells me how nice my car is, I tell them never to buy ANY vw. F#@! VW. You pay $32,000 for a "luxury car" and have all these problems? I'm not the only one. Check Consumer Reports, Carfax, and any other internet site and you'll see how many people also have problems with a 3.6 passat


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE (srek93)*

You spent 32 G's on a VW lulz. You could go back to your Camry, but then you would be driving a Camry...


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE (srek93)*

It’s extremely unusual for you to be having all those problems. Being in the business 9.5 out of 10 times cars with these type of issues indicate that you have never taken care of the car, it’s a nasty unwashed smokers pit on the inside and a junk box Camry is more than adequate for you.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

^lol


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

You know I find people that talk poorly and think poorly of there VW's; There VW will give them what they are asking for... Call it whatever you want but I swear VW's have a sixth sense...?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (vw leben)*

besides you Possibly Beating on your car and not taking care of it. it could just be a factory thing. Unless the car is modded maybe


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (BOUDAH)*

The OP is telling the truth and anyone who thinks otherwise is stupid and the reason why VW gets away with overpriced ****boxs. B6 Passat = Fail reliably and quality wise.
Atleast ours was, enough for my wife to never drive one again.


_Modified by DeepBlackB6 at 5:58 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## DanaVR6 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE (srek93)*

Dude- Don't play the lottery or get on an airplane. You seem to have really bad luck. Or maybe you bought a salvage title flood car and now realize it wasn't such a great deal...whatever the issue, nobody has the type of issues you have. Nobody.


----------



## DeepBlackB6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE (DanaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanaVR6* »_Dude- Don't play the lottery or get on an airplane. You seem to have really bad luck. Or maybe you bought a salvage title flood car and now realize it wasn't such a great deal...whatever the issue, nobody has the type of issues you have. Nobody. 

You have an 08, problems should not be present anymore and were most likely fixed for later models. He has an 06' and I an 07' but mine was made in late 06' So that's why we had issues, we are not the only ones either. 
We bought ours new with 2 miles on the odometer was in the shop for a accumulative 7 weeks. I had radiator, cooling fans, fuel issues, Airbag light came on, transmission shifted harsh, ABS issues and 2 windshield wiper motors go out. All was fixed except harsh shifting from Aisin and ABS issue was still present but intermittent. Replaced it with a G35x not 1 regret. Passats moto more car more issues.
Only thing my wife misses is the umbrella pocket that drains. lol










_Modified by DeepBlackB6 at 3:43 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: vw passat 3.6 - WORST CAR I HAVE EVER BOUGHT IN MY LIFE (DeepBlackB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeepBlackB6* »_
blah blah blah


I have an '06 3.6L B6.
Issues so far:
1) Bubbling lockswitch buttons
2) That's it.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Every Brand has some cars with problem, because you have issues does not mean that all have.... comon now....please


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (DeepBlackB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeepBlackB6* »_The OP is telling the truth and anyone who thinks otherwise is stupid and the reason why VW gets away with overpriced ****boxs. B6 Passat = Fail reliably and quality wise.
Atleast ours was, enough for my wife to never drive one again.

_Modified by DeepBlackB6 at 5:58 AM 10-23-2009_

I have had very few problems with my car....And I don't think that flaming users on this forum by calling them "stupid" is appreciated. Please tone it down. 
By the way, according to your profile...you have THREE vw's that you call, "overpriced ****boxs".
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

